# seedboutique comes thru again.



## thestandard (Dec 20, 2007)

Not me this time, but my friend just recieved 40 seeds from seedboutique.com. He paid with prepaid debit and got it within 7 days. White Widow, Shaman, Ak-47 ... oh man i want some...

www.seedboutique.com

excellent distributer


----------



## SmokinMom (Dec 20, 2007)

Wow, most excellent!  Love Seed Boutique!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 20, 2007)

*CONGRATS on your friend getting his beans.  Just in time for Christmas. :hubba: *


----------



## Dubbaman (Dec 20, 2007)

I love hearing that someone else gets theirs when i sit here and wonder if/when ill get mine.


----------

